# *** Introducing the 034Motorsport Audi A3 3.2L Stage 1 Turbo Kit ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
After over two years of development and testing, 034Motorsport is proud to present our Stage 1 Turbo Kit for the 3.2L 24V VR6!

At the center of the 034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit is the highly efficient and technologically advanced Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger. While it is capable of up to 705 horsepower, it offers excellent spool and transient response thanks to Precision's state-of-the-art turbine and compressor wheels featuring Competition Engineered Aerodynamics.

The 034Motorsport engineering team took a rigorous, methodical approach when developing this kit to ensure that it looks, fits, and performs as well if it were made by the factory. All components in this kit are professionally manufactured to the highest standards, and the kit's reasonable price offers spectacular value with uncompromised performance and reliability for the Audi A3 or Volkswagen R32 owner.

The 034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit is a comprehensive package that includes all hardware, software, and fueling needed to take your Audi A3 3.2L or Volkswagen R32 from naturally aspirated to turbocharged fun.

*Features:*


100% Complete Hardware/Software/Fueling Package
425 Horsepower & 386 Foot-Pounds of Torque on 91 Octane
Capable of up to 705 Horsepower with Additional Upgrades

*What's Included:*

*Hardware:*


034Motorsport 3.2L VR6 24V Exhaust Manifold with T3 Flange and integrated O2 bungs
Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger with Billet Compressor Wheel (Available with Journal Bearing or Ceramic Ball Bearing CHRA)
Precision 38mm Wastegate, pre-calibrated
034Motorsport 3.5" Downpipe with Wastegate Recirculation, connection to stock exhaust.
034Motorsport Cold Air Intake with Carbon Fiber Heat Shield and open element filter
034Motorsport Front Mount Intercooler Kit with Garrett 600 Horsepower Core
034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Bypass Valve
034Motorsport Intercooler & Intake Plumbing, madrel bent aluminum and wire reinforced silicone hoses
034Motorsport SAI Delete Plate
034Motorsport Silicone Breather Hose with built in PCV valve
034Motorsport Silicone Coolant Relocation Hose
Stainless Steel Braided Turbocharger Oil Feed & Drain Lines
Gasket, Hardware, Clamp Kit - Everything Needed for Installation

*Software/Fueling:*


034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit ECU Upgrade
Bosch 550cc EV14 Fuel Injectors (Set of 6)
EV1 to EV6 Injector Connector Adapters (Set of 6)
Plug and Play Intake Air Temperature Sensor Extension Harness

*Recommended Supporting Modifications:*


Unitronic Stage 3 DSG Software
3" or Larger Downpipe-Back Exhaust System

*Fitment:*


2006 - 2008 Audi A3 3.2L VR6 (8P)
2008 Volkswagen R32 (MkV)

*Please Note: *


The Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger is available with a Journal Bearing CHRA or Ceramic Ball Bearing CHRA. Please select the desired option below. Ball bearing option spools up slightly faster and has better response, both turbos perform very well.
Some components of the kit are specific to either the 8P Audi A3 3.2L VR6 or MkV Volkswagen R32. Please select your vehicle below.
Installation of the FMIC requires clearancing of the bumper reinforcement and core support. Installation of the turbocharger requires clearancing of the heat shield.
The upcoming "Stage 2" kit will require the use of a 034Motorsport Compression-Dropping Cylinder Head Spacer, which will be available separately for existing "Stage 1" customers.


*Retail:* $5,895 with Hardware, Software, Fueling

  

​


----------

